# The face of poor breeding



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He probably looked cute as a pup, probably craigslist or something of that nature. Now he is caught in the system: poor genetics,
problem behavior and miserable. Still thinking of getting a pup from unknown lines?https://www.oregonhumane.org/adopt/details/205845/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks thin, and interested in the person with the camera. The post mentions that he should be an only dog and not a dog park dog. I did not see much else that indicated problem behaviors. He looks more neglected than anything else.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are we seeing the correct dog? He is standing a bit awkward on the sheet/blanket, but other than that I'm not seeing or reading anything too far off. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's emaciated. Looks like mange around his eyes that could be from the obvious neglect. He's a German Shepherd. Not many good at dog parks, or in shelters. And neither of mine are good with dogs outside their pack. Not sure how anyone can comment on genetics from this blurb and picture.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I see nothing there to stop me from adopting this dog if I were in the market except for dog aggression which does not suit my lifestyle. 

He is emaciated and sad looking, but nothing ugly or unappealing about his appearance.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I would be tempted to take him if I didn't already have one dog reactive dog. He has soft, sad eyes.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the photographer sure caught a look that cries, "are you the one who will take care of me?" Alas, I have two dogs (my personal limit) and if I were to adopt they are sending a bunch of dogs from TX to my area. IF I were in the place to take a dog I'd have to go local. 

I hope whomever responds to this understands what this poor dog will need.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

newlie said:


> I would be tempted to take him if I didn't already have one dog reactive dog. *He has soft, sad eyes*.


Yup, those eyes get you, I like his mask too. Poor guy, his only issue we can see is neglect. Proper care and diet and he'll be a looker.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Still thinking of getting a pup from unknown lines?https://www.oregonhumane.org/adopt/details/205845/


My answer would be yes and :

https://twitter.com/Jon4Lakers/status/902339154083627008


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> My answer would be yes and :
> 
> https://twitter.com/Jon4Lakers/status/902339154083627008


Why post a link to someone trying to pay for someone to ship dogs from Houston to them? Most of these dogs have owners who would really like the chance to be able to find their pets! These dogs should not be leaving the state of Texas yet.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

poor guy, looks like he has a skin condition and is malnourished judging by the hip bones showing. Also looks like he might have something going on with his eyes. I'm sure he is a product of poor breeding but it looks like most of his current issues are from neglect. Would probably make some one a great pet and at 4 years old he may still have a long life ahead of him, only if someone adopts him.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Why post a link to someone trying to pay for someone to ship dogs from Houston to them? Most of these dogs have owners who would really like the chance to be able to find their pets! These dogs should not be leaving the state of Texas yet.


Not all the dogs in trouble or abandoned are from "private homes??"

All dogs are in trouble ... it's up to Texas Shelters, to try and find the owners of individual dogs?? But the Shelters that got flooded already have dogs ... with no owners. If they can get those dogs adopted out, then they can make room for rescued strays whose owners ... might be looking for there dogs and not all those owners care how their dogs fared in the storm.



Not everyone in other states can afford the adoption feed and cost of transport?? But if those cost get ruled out ... then the pool of available homes is much larger. If a dog is chipped ... then most likely it won't be leaving Texas?? If I had millions of dollars ... what Jon Rettinger is doing is something I would do. 

He can't take all those dogs but apparently he has the resources to make it available for others to do so. That's how I see it in anycase. 

And there apparently is no shortage of owners who left their dogs abandoned and tied out in the face of rising waters, do those owners "deserve" those dogs back???


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Most of the shelters in both Louisiana and Texas moved the animals they had out to other places to make room for displaced pets. Some pets jumped out of rescue boats, some ran away scared. We have posts all around here for animals that escaped in the evacuation to another safer place. There is no right or wrong, but people were separated from their pets in different ways, not all deliberately left them behind. Before people are paying to ship dogs out and away from Texas or Louisiana there needs to be time for the ones who can be identified to be identified or found by their owners.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not getting along with stranger's dogs his only fault that is listed. I don't see how anyone can Judge by that photo and say has poor genetics? He was poorly kept and poorly loved. Look at his hip thigh bones sticking out. If one wants to talk about poor genetics - the owner that owned this dog prior has poor genetics.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Most of the shelters in both Louisiana and Texas moved the animals they had out to other places to make room for displaced pets. Some pets jumped out of rescue boats, some ran away scared. We have posts all around here for animals that escaped in the evacuation to another safer place. There is no right or wrong, but people were separated from their pets in different ways, not all deliberately left them behind. Before people are paying to ship dogs out and away from Texas or Louisiana there needs to be time for the ones who can be identified to be identified or found by their owners.


Aww well "time" may be the one commodity, some of these dogs don't have??? Flooded Shelter\dogs first out ... "seems" simple enough???


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My 2nd GSD was from unknown genetics. She was my 20 dollar shelter dog. She weighed 35 lbs when I got her. I would do it all over again in a heart beat. One year later she was an entirely different dog. She loved obedience -tried herding with her and she loved that. She was great with kids-ok with other dogs. Did not like puppies-that was manageable So yes I would do it all over again. Someone never realized what a great dog they had -it was their loss.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some of them get separated during rescue in different boats -- when you have a lot of animals (esp. multiple big dogs), sometimes they need more than one boat to get you all out. Some animals go in one boat, while others and people go in a second boat. The boat captains mean to stay together and/or rendezvous, but in the field, it's chaos. They often get separated. One may stop to pick up another person in urgent need and end up at a different drop off point. Then people are left waiting for the rest of their animals that never show up, numbers/names never got exchanged in the panic to get out, so the other animals land somewhere as having no known owner. That happened hundreds of times here last year, and it took a long time for their people to even come looking -- they're among the thousands in Red Cross shelters, with no working vehicles to go to the animal holding area because their cars flooded, and there's no bus service. 

Imagine sitting in a shelter, knowing your pets made it out, but not knowing where they are, with no way to even go look -- and seeing social media reports about rescuers trying to start shipping pets across the country. These people in the shelters are already traumatized and lost everything--adding this new worry is cruel. 

One of the few things that we got right in Louisiana flood last year was a consistent message from the authorities that no pets belonging to flood victims would leave the region, all would be kept safe at the fairgrounds or local shelter, and they'd keep them as long as needed. Transports _will _be needed in weeks or months for unclaimed dogs. For now, the sheltering organizations will need food, kennels, slip leads, volunteers (esp. vets and vet techs), shampoo, microchips, collars and temporary tags, etc. That transport money should be spent on helping them set up clean, humane, safe mass-sheltering facilities.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> He probably looked cute as a pup, probably craigslist or something of that nature. Now he is caught in the system: poor genetics,
> problem behavior and miserable. Still thinking of getting a pup from unknown lines?https://www.oregonhumane.org/adopt/details/205845/


I think singling out, or just using this dog got your overall point lost. I get what you're saying as far as one of the causes for abandoned dogs in general.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I think singling out, or just using this dog got your overall point lost. I get what you're saying as far as one of the causes for abandoned dogs in general.


Partly agreeing but many shelters use pretty strong euphemisms to market their dogs without an honest temperament test report. I , as pet dog trainer, have had too many families heartbroken because they adopted dogs that "wanted to be the only dog", dogs that" really didn't want to share their toys", dogs that "needed love to get comfortable in the world" etc. For me this dog was the famous straw......


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Magwart said:


> Some of them get separated during rescue in different boats -- when you have a lot of animals (esp. multiple big dogs), sometimes they need more than one boat to get you all out. Some animals go in one boat, while others and people go in a second boat. The boat captains mean to stay together and/or rendezvous, but in the field, it's chaos. They often get separated. One may stop to pick up another person in urgent need and end up at a different drop off point. Then people are left waiting for the rest of their animals that never show up, numbers/names never got exchanged in the panic to get out, so the other animals land somewhere as having no known owner. That happened hundreds of times here last year, and it took a long time for their people to even come looking -- they're among the thousands in Red Cross shelters, with no working vehicles to go to the animal holding area because their cars flooded, and there's no bus service.
> 
> Imagine sitting in a shelter, knowing your pets made it out, but not knowing where they are, with no way to even go look -- and seeing social media reports about rescuers trying to start shipping pets across the country. These people in the shelters are already traumatized and lost everything--adding this new worry is cruel.
> 
> One of the few things that we got right in Louisiana flood last year was a consistent message from the authorities that no pets belonging to flood victims would leave the region, all would be kept safe at the fairgrounds or local shelter, and they'd keep them as long as needed. Transports _will _be needed in weeks or months for unclaimed dogs. For now, the sheltering organizations will need food, kennels, slip leads, volunteers (esp. vets and vet techs), shampoo, microchips, collars and temporary tags, etc. That transport money should be spent on helping them set up clean, humane, safe mass-sheltering facilities.


Children were separated from parents when boats were full but the parents wanted to know their children would be safe and sent them on ahead of them. Unless you've been involved in a situation such as this, you can't begin to understand the magnitude of all that can happen or how hard it all is.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Chip, you meant well with your post. But sometimes you just have to admit you didn't fully understand the whole picture.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Chip, you meant well with your post. But sometimes you just have to admit you didn't fully understand the whole picture.


Nope I did "not fully understand" all the details, still ... like a dog with a Bone ... I'm gonna hang on and dig in! 

First thing I noticed ... is that despite what I tend to believe ... would be the case ie flooded Shelter dogs would be first dogs out of State?? I checked a few sites here.:

https://www.google.com/search?q=hou...1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2

And I see no mention of the offer I posted on the few sites I looked at?? Then I looked for Breed specific rescues in Huston and again ... no mention of the offer I posted??? Those I would think would be the places where the offer of transportation out should be found but it looks like it's still business as usual, for the Shelters???


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Most of the shelters sent their dogs out of state BEFORE Harvey hit. The dogs currently there are displaced dogs from Harvey who need a chance to be found by owners. Unless you are down here and directly involved in the current situation you don't know what is going on.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Most of the shelters sent their dogs out of state BEFORE Harvey hit. The dogs currently there are displaced dogs from Harvey who need a chance to be found by owners. Unless you are down here and directly involved in the current situation you don't know what is going on.


No I don't, and in any case the nature of the offer has changed from paying all cost to reimbursement. So at the moment good news all 12 dogs have been removed thus far. 

I guess ... he's not a Billionaire??? And you said "Down here" are you in Texas???


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in Louisiana and where I am we are still flooding. The Sabine River hasn't crested yet so the water continues to rise. Houses and property are still under water. Schools were out all week and didn't go back until Friday due to flooding here. No, we didn't make the news. I'm working with a shelter and am on the list to take in and hold some dogs until their families can be found. Since I don't live in that Parish (county) I won't be asked until the fill up the foster homes in their own Parish. We all work together here. We all work together to help those in Louisiana and those in Texas as some of the dogs coming out of the river could be from either side. And we have dogs we're looking for from Texas that were lost in the evacuation on this side of the river. People in shelters don't have transportation to go look for pets yet. Reread magwart's post. People need to be given time to find their lives again, and pets are a big part of their lives. These dogs do not need to be being pulled out of Texas and sent to be adopted somewhere else. I find it hard to believe there aren't dogs already looking for home in those other places. Save a life there.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is a mess. What I don't like is that some of the shelter dogs being moved to make room for flood dogs, are ill dogs. They can't be ready for adoption and are expensive to heal. Unless the shelter itself was needing to evacuate, I'd think it would be wiser not to move the ill dogs. 

Some people who wouldn't think that they are ready to adopt, will feel like a hero rescuing a Texas dog or cat. I just hope they put enough logic behind the emotion when they go to visit the pets that are needing homes.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> I'm in Louisiana and where I am we are still flooding. The Sabine River hasn't crested yet so the water continues to rise. Houses and property are still under water. Schools were out all week and didn't go back until Friday due to flooding here. No, we didn't make the news. I'm working with a shelter and am on the list to take in and hold some dogs until their families can be found. Since I don't live in that Parish (county) I won't be asked until the fill up the foster homes in their own Parish. We all work together here. We all work together to help those in Louisiana and those in Texas as some of the dogs coming out of the river could be from either side. And we have dogs we're looking for from Texas that were lost in the evacuation on this side of the river. People in shelters don't have transportation to go look for pets yet. Reread magwart's post. People need to be given time to find their lives again, and pets are a big part of their lives. These dogs do not need to be being pulled out of Texas and sent to be adopted somewhere else.* I find it hard to believe there aren't dogs already looking for home in those other places. Save a life there.*


Well, I did not know you were in Louisiana ... people know where I am because it's in my avatar. I hope your situation stays OK. And ... I don't knew to reread Marquart's link because I got it the first time. I'm fairly certain that uh ... "millions" of other also have no idea of the particular situation Magwart, outlined?? 

So for us "ignorant masses" I'll say, "Sorry for trying to help by reposting, what I felt was a heartfelt offer?? And for the record ... I found the part in bold to be particularly offensive but I'll follow it to it's logical, conclusion ... and stick to my own ... "West Side Rescues."


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Chip, as you said, you weren't aware and I said your heart was in the right place but you didn't understand the whole situation. The bolded part was no insult to you at all. Too many want to, as Car2ner said, be a hero and adopt a flood dog or cat from Texas. They probably wouldn't be adopting one at all if it wasn't for this situation. As someone who rescues, you know that's not the right way to adopt an animal. After enough time has passed, then the offer this man made would be nice, but the people who have been separated from their pets need the time to be able to find them. Can you imagine if there was some disaster where you live and you were somehow separated from your pet? And the military who were in there rescuing people were not allowed to take the pets, they would put out a call for animal rescue to go pick up those pets, who then end up in a shelter and the people have no idea which one or where. Would you want people trying to help those animals, yours, by sending them to another state to be adopted by someone else if you were in a disaster? You meant well, and so did this man, just the timing is off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My heart is in the wrong place and I admit it. They brought a bunch of dogs up here after Katrina, and some diseases that were almost non-existent up here have reared their ugly heads. So I agree, keep the dogs down there if at all possible, especially if their owners are going to be looking for them. 

My guess is that what they need down there right now is money. Money, bleach, blankets, dog food for pets. Money for people. I appreciate the cajun Navy going in and helping people, and the red cross. But right now they need money. Since the humane society was advertising for money for Katrina dogs for years, and not spending it on them, maybe they can fork over what is left in those coffers.


----------

